# Law Enforcement Body Camera Task Force



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

If you haven't seen it, the Law Enforcement Body Camera Task Force (created by the police reform law) released their recommended regulations. 









Law Enforcement Body Camera Task Force


Here you'll find resources and documents related to the Law Enforcement Body Camera Task Force .




www.mass.gov





It's quite a read. Basically, if you don't have body cameras, expect to sometime in the relatively near future. And don't plan on ever reviewing your video prior to writing your narrative. No mention of how this will all be funded of course.


----------



## Riverhawks91 (5 mo ago)

This is going to cost everyone more than they expect in OT and probably not going to get them the results they want.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ve got no problem with body cameras. In fact, mines saved my ass from false complaints many times and never gotten me in trouble.

HOWEVER, blocking cops from looking at their video prior to writing reports is nothing but activists trying to get cops hung up. Looking at your video doesn’t change what you did, so if you’re wrong, you’re still screwed. What it does do is get you made to look like a liar in court because your report says you told someone to put their hands up three times and you actually only said it twice. Anyone who thinks they can remember every little detail of an incident accurately has never been in a rapidly evolving and dangerous situation.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree with you EU. My department, the LAPD, has had body cameras for about 8 years now. At this point, everyone's grown accustomed to them and you're right, they've saved numerous people from frivolous personnel complaints.

They are also important when it comes to critical incidents like officer involved shootings, and major uses of force. As long as you know your department's policies and do things within law and policy, the video can only help you.

The vocal minority of folks out there are gonna have their negative opinions of us no matter what. At least with body worn videos, we have something to back us up.

And I agree with you EU regarding the writing of reports after watching the videos. That's how we do it, which works best.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Bloodhound said:


> If you haven't seen it, the Law Enforcement Body Camera Task Force (created by the police reform law) released their recommended regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are not requiring departments to implement them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> They are not requiring departments to implement them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. The legislature would need to do that. This was just step 1 in the process.


----------



## Riverhawks91 (5 mo ago)

Has anybody talked percentages yet or know if anyones gotten anything for them besides nothing or a stipend ?


----------

